#     ?
,      -    -   ,    ?

----------


## svet

. 
 ,       - ,   . 
 -     ,    .
   .

----------


## Tortilla

-     
   ,     CAP/IPA

----------

*Tortilla*,  , ?

----------


## anfisa0001

"",     "- "
     .  -    ( ) -  -  -   .
 ,         .
   , , ,    .

----------


## Tortilla

** ,     ...
   -    -   1,    2   8 :
1  - CAP - ""   :Embarrassment: 
3 :  ,  ,    
2  - CIPA - "" 
3 :  ,  , ,   ,

----------

*Tortilla*,     ?   ?   ?   ? ?

----------


## Tortilla

** ,     -      ,      .      .   ,   ,   ,         ,      ,          .  ,       .    -  ,    ,   . 
.  1 -   5 ,             ,  20   .
  -     -    ( stas,      :Embarrassment:  )

----------

*Tortilla*,     -   -   .    .         ?

----------


## Tortilla

-    ,   ...,       .

----------


## ...



----------



----------

.    . :yes:

----------

> .    .


       ..,      .

,             .      . , ,      ,     ,    -         .       -  .
     -   ,   -   ,         ,     .

----------

> ..,      .


.....  .....      ? :Big Grin:       ,   -   .....   ,     ,   - )))   ,    -  -       .

----------

.
 -      .
  -  ,        .
          .

         .              ,    ,       .

       , ,       .

----------

**,        ?

----------


## Virgo

-           (  )

----------


## Jazz

,    , .

----------


## Virgo



----------


## Jazz

!

----------

"  -  ,        .
          ."
 -      .          .           .

----------

,   ,   :Embarrassment:

----------

** ,    ?    .

----------

!
   ,       ,      ,    -

----------

** ,         (  ,   ).        ,        .

,        ,        ,  .      .  ,       1 (),  ,   .

----------


## ab-top

.

----------


## Alison

,     :Smilie:    ACCA  ))   ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Cap. Nemo

! ,  , !!! -       .        4,   2-       2-3  .    -  .     , ..             :Frown:  ,      ,       .

----------


## .

*Cap. Nemo*,   !

----------

""   .

----------


## sofiaab

, , ,     - . ..       . .       1500 .  ,    , .        .   - , - .     ,

----------

.   ...  ,    ?        ?

----------


## Natasel

?
  :  ,   ,
    3000.

----------

> ?
>   :  ,   ,
>     3000.


    .
 1.    160 .

----------


## 2105

!
     .     .  ,        !  .

----------

Tortilla,  :   -     -    ( stas,      ),
    , ,       ,      ,     .     ,         .... ,   .

----------


## 2105

Tortilla,          :yes:

----------

ATC International.
  .     .
   ,   .      .     ,    .     ,         ,   .    .

----------


## Tafina

".. ".   ,      .      "    "  "       ".

----------


## Tortilla

*2105*,

----------

( )  .

----------


## umbrella

.   , ,   -   ,  , .   , ..     ,     .   ""    :Smilie:      - .   ,            .      ...    .

----------


## NataliaGor

:    ,    .

----------


## A04

().      .   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Olga.

> ""


 ?

----------


## Escapist

-   ?

----------


## vestalka

CAP  ,   , (96,94,76  :Embarrassment: ) .1      .      .    ,  .      -  ,       .          CIPA!

----------

,    "" -    ,        :Smilie: .      .       .     !!  2-3  ,    " ".     .  ,  :    (    -  ,          :Smilie: ) ),      .

----------

,    ?        (   ).   ,               .       ?

----------


## 7

,     ? .

----------

.          .  ,  .         .       .
     .       ,      .   ....

----------


## Iskorka777

> .       .





> .       ,      .   ....


  ...  :Frown:

----------

,  15      IFA.
 . .    -     5      - 5%.     . :yes: 
-  ?

----------

-         , ????

----------

4   ().   .  ,     .     .    ,   - .  ,       -  .      ,  ,         )))  .  ,    .   ,       ,      . ,        ,         .  ,     ,    .    ,          ,   .  ,  ,       :Smilie:

----------

,    . .      60  .   .        :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

-  .

----------

> .
>  1.    160 .


!

      (   )?         , ,   .
*  ( 5- )*

*.   .       ,   2007/2008.  * 

      (   160 ). ,    ,             .   ?

----------

> 


   ? =(
          .
   , , .     .
  !

----------


## kvkk

,       .  E&Y      . IMHO

----------

> -         , ????


 , ,     .     "  " ( CAP\CIPA)   .       (, )    "  ".      ,      (, ...).       ,       .    . -   "" (     ).         ( ).  :       ,       ... ,  .   "."  "."    .     .

----------


## 0108

,    .     ,  .    www.gaap-ias.ru

----------

,      ,     ,         ,    ,

----------


## Tjuwe4ka

,     .   :Smilie:

----------


## Alex Adler

. IAS  FH-Wien.  ,             2. ( 4  ).    2   ,        :-)

----------

!
       ( .)  ?
    -,    2010.    01      "    ".  ,    .       .
.

----------


## 1



----------


## santyaz

.    ,     ,        
http://dipifr.info

----------


## Diana_

.      ,       .      ()   .    -  ,    .        ()     70 .

----------


## lola007

.  ,     . , ,    .

----------

> ,       .  E&Y      . IMHO


 .  F7 -   E&Y 

 :yes:

----------

> ,     .


,       .. :Wink:

----------


## CPA-License

CPA (US GAAP) .      . Becker CPA

----------

> CPA (US GAAP) .      . Becker CPA


  ,    ?
     CPA?

  ,      (     , ,    ),      ,  

  IFRS (  F7 & P2)

  CPA - US GAAP?

..       US GAAP & IFRS?

----------


## artekom

,       ,    ?  :Redface:

----------


## Zamala

! 
        50 % .      : 
        ,        ,       .

----------


## Tatyana Baranova

,   , !
 -  , ...  ,       .
     ?   ?      .
      ...

----------

( 09  2010)

----------


## Ir-Dk

,  ,    ,       ,   ,     -            ,

----------


## Anna_G

.  , .  1   , 4   ..      .. , , ..  ,   ,   ..  ,       .     .

----------


## Olleys

C, CIPA  DipIFR    .        24   .    -        .

----------


## stroyurist

> ,       ACCA  ))   ...


 -  -  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## NadinAktiv

( ) 

   DipIFR () ( )
08.09.2010 
   2011 ,        () .
      ,             .
    :
-   ,   ,       ,   - 40 
-   ,   ,      - 20 
    ,          ,            (pilot paper).

   2011         .
        ,   ,   ,    .

         .      , ,   ,      ,        .          30 .  ,   ,    ,       .
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

-  IFRIC?

----------

.      CAP    . -  "   "   . ().  -   -     :Smilie:

----------

-     ""  . ,      ,          .(

----------

,           .    ,   ,     ,     ?

     .      .

----------

,      .          ,       ,      .)

----------


## K.S

**,       ,     ...     ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## K.S

> -  IFRIC?


 :yes:

----------

> **,       ,     ...     ,


  :yes:     ,

----------


## K.S

**,                  .)))   :Wow:

----------


## NatalyaRn

1

----------


## NatalyaRn

2   .    BDO  31  2011

----------

,   .

----------

: 9262566260

----------

BDO   31

----------


## funfun

. . -  ?  ,   .             ..   !

----------

!     "  "            .  8-910-401-82-60

----------


## JuliaB

!           50%.    .  julbuh@mail.ru

----------


## Walkoff

!         ( )   50%.  298222892@mail.ru

----------


## 85

!       50% .  .

----------


## Voyager

, 

     '.  , ,  ,    .      ,   .

.

----------

-    .    !

----------


## Voyager

> -    .    !


       . :Smilie:

----------

-   -     :Smilie: 

   ,    .
      () -    - : "    ".

 , 
  .

----------


## taxcons

,   !

----------


## taxcons

-    ( )    (  BDO),  ,    (  )  :yes:

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,   !


,  ....       " "?
.

----------


## taxcons

, , , .

----------


## NastasiaD

:Smilie:

----------


## Voyager

.    .

----------


## Voyager

> .    .


 ,       ?

----------


## Dominique77

*Voyager*, 
!
        BDO  ,     50%  15  2012.
,     .
     .
konovalovak@list.ru
http://www.bdo.ru/rus/sd/education/DipIFR/

----------


## kir.zamiatin

- 2 .    .     30 ,   2   50%   -   39     . .  kir.zamiatin@yandex.ru

----------


## .

, ,    ? (.)

----------


## .

> ATC International.
>   .     .
>    ,   .      .     ,    .     ,         ,   .    . 13.02.2008, 13:18


        ICFM   -  . -   ?  ?

----------


## Markela

-       ?!   ,    45 ,   !

----------


## Krupoderova Lilija

.
          2013 . 

  .

----------


## Sveta_Rom

: "    ():  "
 : "*.*" ()  ""     "  ")

   ,    c   :
         DipIFR ()
 -      
 -      

P.S.    ((

----------


## katess_327

5-      "".
 :  ,     ,     ,   (  );    ,      ! +  ,      5+...

----------


## Clere

,   .        2013.      66 .   ,      ( )   ,    .   ,   ,       ,  - ,    .    ,             .                !

----------


## alysaekke

,     -  12-15   .    -.       .    -  .
, ,      ACCA,           ?

----------


## zumko@mail.ru

!
            : 

    ,        .

: 
 1.   ,     ,   ,      ,            .
 2.   ,             .

     10  , , ,      @Kharitonova_Anna  (    ).

----------

